# Посоветуйте врача в Сочи



## Яна30 (1 Май 2019)

Доброй ночи!
Посоветуйте , пожалуйста, врача в Сочи , который бы работал с грыжами в шее ...может кто-то может порекомендовать коллег?
У меня грыжа в шее 3 мм, головные боли ..спасибо заранее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2019)

А почему решили, что головные боли от грыж.
Грыжи у всех, а головные боли - нет.

Опросник доктора Гусейнова, по головным болям, прошли?
Какой результат?


----------



## Яна30 (1 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, сделала МРТ головного мозга - несколько врачей сказали, что с головой все ок...

Доктор Ступин, прошла опросник Доктора Тимура Гусейнова.
Результат - Если наибольшую величину имеет сумма 1, то у Вас - головная боль напряжения.

Моя тема есть на сайте, я уже проверяла все что можно. Все врачи утверждают, что все мои боли - от шеи...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2019)

Теперь читаем и ставим сюда причины и методы лечения головной боли напряжения.


----------



## Яна30 (1 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь читаем и ставим сюда причины и методы лечения головной боли напряжения.


Доктор Ступин, очень похоже по описанию на мои боли. Буду дальше изучать. 
 головную боль напряжения лечит невролог? 
а Вам большое спасибо еще раз!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

А методы лечения нам покажите. Обсудим.


----------



## Яна30 (2 Май 2019)

Обязательно! Спасибо


----------



## Яна30 (5 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте!
На сегодняшний день головная боль не беспокоит.
Но ..теперь снова появилась тянущая боль в районе моей грыжи С5-С6 , отдает в плечи, и как будто сводит зубы.  как будто там кол в районе грыжи.  (но это наверное все же лучше, чем головная боль) Вчера я была на сеансе у мануального терапевта.
Подскажите, есть ли вероятность, что в случае "неудачного" сеанса мануальной терапии, моя грыжа вырастет и станет хуже? нужно ли сделать мрт шейного отдела еще раз?
 этот доктор сказал, что у меня вывих шеи, скорее всего родовая травма...

Просто уже не знаю к кому обращаться и чем лечить... можно ли мне ходить на "правку"...?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2019)

@Яна30, боль от грыжи. Это боль в руке в вашем случае. Местная боль которая большущая идти скорее всего связано с тем что Помое мануальной терапии - а мануальный терапевт не работает на патологическом блоке, там где грыжа, мануальный терапевт работает на здоровых позвонках находящихся в функциональном – обратимым состоянии. Так вот после того как устранены функциональные блоки и подвижность увеличивается вполне возможно ситуация, что в пораженных сегментах какая-то подвижность пытается восстановиться. Поэтому не активничать сегодня, а завтра послезавтра все пройдёт.


----------



## Яна30 (5 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, поняла, спасибо большое..успокоилась....не буду активничать.. а то уже не знаю , что и думать.
 Как Вы и говорите,  мануальный терапевт работал со всем моим позвоночником, говорил что  у меня блок в грудном и "забит" поясничный.
Боли в руке у меня не бывает , иногда потягивает, но очень редко.
Мануальному терапевту  тоже написала, сказал, что тело сопротивляется.. в среду снова на сеанс...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Май 2019)

Вас что-то беспокоит в грудном и поясничном отделах позвоночника?


----------



## Яна30 (6 Май 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Владимир, месяц назад был первый раз острый приступ межреберной невралгии, резко, ночью,  казалось, что тяжело дышать, потом прошло, но под лопаткой еще со студенчества помню, что что-то тянуло всегда. В пояснице иногда потягивает, особенно при наклонах корпуса. Но это все терпимо, легкий дискомфорт, который сразу проходит.  основные жалобы у меня на "верх"- шея,голова, плечи... Иногда может само перестать болеть, потом снова...
 Сегодня вот тянет как будто бы нервы в затылке с обоих сторон, всегда по разному. Запаслась терпением ,жду.

Владимир,вот у меня еще такой вопрос - до мануального терапевта мне эту боль с голове снял хороший массаж, наверное с надавливанием на триггерные точки, у меня все прошло на пол года. Причем,после первого же сеанса голове стало лучше. Имеет ли смысл дохаживать на "сборку" и "правку" к мануальному ( это в три раза дороже, сказал еще 2-3 сеанса, если тело "соберется"), или достаточно массажа с триггерным точками? как Вы считаете? И, может быть, Доктор Ступин тоже сможет ответить?

Большое спасибо Вам за участие.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Май 2019)

Интересно, и какого тогда мануальный мануальный терапевт "работал со всем моим позвоночником"?
Похоже, его больше интересует материальная выгода, а не ваше здоровье.
Если вам уже однажды помог массаж и вы полгода прекрасно себя чувствовали, так что мешает повторно обратиться к тому специалисту?


----------



## Яна30 (6 Май 2019)

@Яна30, @Яна30,


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Интересно, и какого тогда мануальный мануальный терапевт "работал со всем моим позвоночником"?
> Похоже, его больше интересует материальная выгода, а не ваше здоровье.
> Если вам уже однажды помог массаж и вы полгода прекрасно себя чувствовали, так что мешает повторно обратиться к тому специалисту?


    Владимир, у меня тоже в  такая мысль была, хотела убедиться в этом, ее я озвучила врачу, он говорит, ну это ненадолго, потом опять заболит голова после массажа временно, а он насовсем правит.
а тут получается и не проходит голова, а наоборот даже больше обострилась.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь читаем и ставим сюда причины и методы лечения головной боли напряжения.



все же по описанию моих болей мне подходит головные боли напряжения...
Основными причинами головной боли напряжения являются такие заболевания как невроз, шейный остеохондроз (вертеброгенная головная боль, задний шейный симпатический синдром). Головная боль напряжения при неврозе .
Сенестопатия — рецепторное расстройство в виде неприятных, мучительных, тягостных ощущений: стягивания, жжения, давления, раздражения, переливания, переворачивания, щекотания и т.д., исходящее из различных областей тела, внутренних органов, не имеющих видимых соматических расстройств.
  (вот это прям как у меня )__Так вот из ограниченных проявлений невроза самое распространённое это болезненное ощущение в области головы и шеи. ГБН это самый частый тип головной боли при неврозе. ГБН при неврозе ощущается как «сдавление» головы извне, ощущение «обруча» (каска невротика). Подобные ощущения вызываются сдавлением напряженных и сокращенных мышц и фасций черепа. Интенсивность боли меняется в течении дня, увеличивается при эмоциональных реакциях. Тесно взаимосвязана с внутренним напряжением, эмоциями тревоги и страха. Физическое напряжение, устойчивая психотравмирующая ситуация способствует ГБН. Слабеет при релаксации и во время отдыха. ( и еще это переходит на плечи и шею)

в приницпе, это тоже похоже ..
в отличии от ГБН при неврозе, веретброгенная головная боль больше зависит от положения головы и шеи в течении дня и во время сна. Так после сна и отдыха вертеброгенная боль мышечного напряжения может только усилится, если голова и шея были в неудобном положении. Боль может усилится при длительном фиксированном положении во время работы, при сотрясениях головы и шеи во время ходьбы, кашля чиханья. Одновременно с рефлекторным напряжением мышц возникают рефлекторные спазмы сосудов мягких тканей головы.

но все же, наверное , больше первый вариант

Лечение головной боли напряжения должно быть комплексным, лечение назначит врач невролог после обследования, обычно это лекарственные препараты назначенные в каждом индивидуальном случае. В комплекс лечения головной боли напряжения входит массаж. Массаж при головной боли эффективное средство лечения данного состояния, делают его после уменьшения острой фазы. Массаж при головной боли необходимо делать с учетом основного заболевания, и индивидуальных особенностей пациента. В сеанс лечебного массажа при ГБН можно включить остеопатические и другие мягкие мануальные техники, это повысит эффективность процедуры и сократить сроки лечения.

то есть рекомендуется массаж и лекарственная терапия (я так понимаю, это антидепрессанты) ...начну с массажа. попробую обойтись  без лекарств. обезболивающие на меня не действуют особенно

 Доктор Ступин, что скажете?..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2019)

Перечислено хорошо, а вывод неправильный.


----------



## Яна30 (7 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин , Так все -таки , нужна лекарственная терапия ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2019)

Конечно. Миорелаксант и антидепрессант.


----------



## Яна30 (7 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно. Миорелаксант и антидепрессант.



Поняла. Один раз я пила миорелаксант, дня три, он не подействовал. депрессанты не пробовала еще. Видимо, придется попробовать такое лечение. 

Доктор Ступин, сегодня третий день после сеанса - и мне лучше ( как Вы и предполагали), пока боли прошли, только небольшой дискомфорт. Посмотрим , что дальше. Если все это  не поможет, буду пробовать лечить уже медикаментозно.. как Вы посоветовали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2019)

Правильно.
Но комплексное лечение всегда лучше.


----------



## Яна30 (7 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое Вам


----------



## Яна30 (13 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте!
 Я посетила второй раз сеанс мануального терапевта, снова сделал "правку", сказал, что позвоночник запущенный, и как только "выровняется" (смысл такой), все само собой восстановится. Также делаю упражнения по его системе. И параллельно упражнения по Цигуну.
  Боли тянущие у меня не проходят. Они сильно выматывают( и расстраивают. Но сплю нормально, ночью не просыпаюсь от болей.
 День -два ничего не беспокоит , потом снова тянет -затылок, плечи, шея, и т.п. всегда по разному... 

В связи с этим такой вопрос, с какого сеанса мануальной терапии должно быть улучшение? получается, я могу ходить так бесконечно, а мой позвоночник так и не выровняется. Или все же, как и советовал Владимир Воротынцев, имеет смысл поменять моего мануального терапевта
. Возможно, мне просто не подходит  методика этого мануального терапевта. Ему на 2 сеансе я снова задала этот вопрос -почему беспокоят такие боли, он сказал, что я не умею расслабляться , надо учиться.И еще наверное 2-3 сенса мне нужно будет посетить. 

@Доктор Ступин, при описанной выше симптоматике (тянет не только голова, но и шея , плечи), также можно использовать лечение как при головной боли напряжения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2019)

Яна30 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, при описанной выше симптоматике (тянет не только голова, но и шея , плечи), также можно использовать лечение как при головной боли напряжения?


Конечно.


----------



## Яна30 (13 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно.


Поняла )


----------



## Яна30 (4 Июн 2019)

Всем доброго дня! 
@Доктор Ступин, по вашему совету изучала мою головную боль напряжения, слушала форумы. 
Могу сказать, что точно, эта боль не органическая ( в чем я была уверена и думала, что проблема  в неподходящем специалисте) , а я бы сказала - психосоматическая. 
Мануальные терапевты, массаж снимали ненадолго эту боль, что меня расстраивало.

В последние две недели я начала регулярно делать "Цигун" ( как когда-то давно мне советовал Доктор Air) , и боль стала уходить, и если возвращается, то ненадолго, и быстро отпускает.
Попробую обойтись "Цигун", только делать регулярно, пока не обращаясь к медикаментозному лечению.Ну и плюс спорт, на растяжение.

С большой благодарностью всем врачам, которые помогают мне советами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

Яна30 написал(а):


> В последние две недели я начала регулярно делать "Цигун" ( как когда-то давно мне советовал Доктор Air) , и боль стала уходить, и если возвращается, то ненадолго, и быстро отпускает.
> Попробую обойтись "Цигун", только делать регулярно, пока не обращаясь к медикаментозному лечению.Ну и плюс спорт, на растяжение.
> 
> С большой благодарностью всем врачам, которые помогают мне советами


Вот и хорошо.


----------

